# OE won't accept my password (Server Error: 0x800CCC90, Error Number: 0x800CCC92)



## sherville (Feb 4, 2003)

Hello all,

I am using Outlook Express 6, and all was fine until today when I go to check my mail and a window popped up asking for my password (normally doesn't). Anyway, I typed it in and pressed "ok" and the box came up again... typed password again... box came up again... so I clicked "cancel" and got this error message:

"There was a problem logging onto your mail server. Your Password was rejected. Account: 'mail.in.com.au', Server: 'mail.in.com.au', Protocol: POP3, Server Response: '-ERR incorrect password', Port: 110, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 0x800CCC90, Error Number: 0x800CCC92"

All the websites I've checked about this say to go into 
accounts --> properties and make sure everything is typed out correctly and to make sure "Secure password authentication" isn't checked, which it wasn't and everything was typed fine since I hadn't been fooling around in there... I tried checking my mail again and still get the password box and it still won't accept my password.

Any ideas?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

That is also a standard error message you get when your mail server (ISP problem) is not operating correctly. There is little you can do if that is the case, just wait for the ISP to correct the problem at their end.

Contact them in any regards, and see if they are aware of the problem.

http://www.in.com.au/techelp/config/olookex5.htm is the link to your ISPs support for configuring OE correctly. You can also check to see if they make your POP mails accessible through their site.


----------



## sherville (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks so much, Randy.

My connection in general seems to have slowed down now too in the last hour or so, so I guess it is something wrong at their end like you said.

OE was configured correctly because i've been using it with this ISP for a year or so, and then this happened, I couldn't understand why if I hadn't touched anything. Computers are weird. _(but it's not the computer, it's the operator, right?)_  

The thing that struck me as really weird, and I forgot to mention in my first post, is my mum is using the same general account, with the same ISP on a different PC, but she has her own email account with her own password and she can check her mail no problem, but I can't from her PC or mine... Really weird stuff.

I'll contact my ISP in the morning. 
Thanks again! This forum is fantastic.


----------



## Florio (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi there everyone,

I realise that I'm writing several years after Sherville's post, but yesterday morning I unexpectedly received the same message when trying to check my email (with Outlook 2007). 

Since everything had been working perfectly the evening before, I knew that there weren't problems with the password or account name. Nevertheless, I checked the settings for my account and tried changing my password, all to no avail. Then I tried contacting my server for information, but was unable to obtain any answers. I consequently began seeking help from internet, in the process consulting lots and lots of forums. I soon realised that this problem/error is extremely frequent, and that virtually no one is able to offer any sound and simple advice. The only possible solution seemed to be a program called FreePOPs (http://www.freepops.org/it/).

Then I had a thought: seeing as there had been no problems with Outlook the day before, why not go to system restore and take the computer back to an earlier working state? This wasn't so simple either, as I had to first find out how to temporarily disable Norton 2007 so as to be able to successfully restore the system. But folks, restoring your system does solve the problem and allows you access once again to your email account without having to change settings, reinstall Outlook (or Outlook Express) or install other programs. Hope this info can be of use to someone else.!!:up:


----------

